# philippine fighting arts 5-day camp in sacramento california



## thekuntawman (Nov 30, 2002)

hello,
gatdula's fighting cobras/typhoon philippine school of martial arts will hold a 5 day camp next month january 6 until january 10. we will teach kuntaw emtpy hands fighting arts, and gatdula fighitng eskrima. in this week we will teach you to fight using philippine martial arts technique, not drills, and you will be able to judge for yourself which approach will give you results that you want for defending yourself. as you guys know, i do not believe in the "drills enhance your fighting" idea, and people who train with me will see why.

we will train 5 days, and 6 to 8 hours each day. everyones fighting skill will improve and i hope we can convince our students to change the way they train, and you will be easy to convince, because you can see your improvement right away in the matches. please make sure you are healthy enough to train hard, we will train the whole time.

we will also teach our schools fighting philosophy and hopefully you will become a convert to the traditional philippine method of training.

for the price of a set of videos you can get authentic live training that everyone says your city doesnt have, and you dont have to fly to the philippines. the camp is $299 and it will cover all your materials and your food.




thank you


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

